What makes you the most excited about next gen consoles (PS5 / XSX)? - tumidpandora
======
throw03172019
Better than 60FPS on Fortnite? A lot of people are moving from console to PC
with controllers to get higher FPS. Interested to see what these new machines
can do.

------
jrepinc
I do not see many exciting features, except the new sound features of PS5 and
maybe the instant loading with improved SSD in PS5. All else is quite boring.

